# Date of manufacture?



## nycredneck (Dec 29, 2013)

Can someone tell by the serial number when it was made?


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

Not compleatly sure but January 1999 would be my guess from the 0199.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Ariens has not placed a date code in a serial number..ever..
They have nothing to do with year of manufacture.
(Although they can be cross-referenced to the year of manufacture..but the actual
numbers in the serial do not relate at all to a year..)

Model 924125 was made around 2004..plus or minus a few years.
RN, post the serial numbers from the Tecumseh engine tag,
That's where the date code lives! 
(Although Tecumseh might have stopped using it by then..but its worth a try)

Scot


----------



## nycredneck (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks Im going to look at the machine Saturday. If I decide to buy it I will post some sexy pics. Ten year old machine at least, price needs to be right.


----------



## nycredneck (Dec 29, 2013)

I paid $600. and thought it fair to both parties. He said he bought it at Home Depot about 5 yrs ago (?) and used it six times. It sure looks in "used very little" condition and will post up some pics. From engine sticker I see it was made late 2004.
MODEL: OH318SA
DOM: 043310CB1009
SPEC: 221819B
I will check manual for maintenance procedures but off the top my head...
I plan on changing oil
checking condition of belts
Lubricating any zerks
Adjusting chute deflector which seems to want to stay fully upright. I'm thinking I need to tighten nut on handle because that spring tension is high.
grease axles


----------

